
Flowchat – an open source HackerNews alternative written in Java - javinpaul
https://flow-chat.com/#/
======
ijustdontcare
15 times the download size of hnews and it even has a loading indicator with a
waiting time of several seconds

Maybe make it more simplistic and fast, for it to be a real open source
alternative

------
tarboreus
It died.

~~~
CBpbxEcmecmBeH
that is correct...

------
wheresvic1
Connection refused :(

